# Problem with ATI tool and Sapphire GTO2



## hb904460 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,

just purchased a brand new Sapphire GTO2 VIVO red PCB with additional power connector. Am now trying to find the highest OC with ATI Tool, however in ATI tool (the one that is modified with omega drivers and version 0.24 from this site, which is great by the way!) i cannot get an overclock without artifacts in the 3D renderer. Even at stock speeds (399mhz core and 491mhz ram) it reports that i have artifacts and when i get ATI Tools to try to find max GPU core or RAM it drops down to below 300mhz and just keeps going . I am using the latest omega drivers (based on catalyst 6.2). 
Why does this happen? Is it due to the omega driver? I
 have been playing COD2 without problems or corruption and 3DMark03 looks great with scores around 10365. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 28, 2006)

try a different version of Atitool.


----------



## hb904460 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have tried ati tool 0.24 from here and used ati tray tools version bundled with the omega drivers. Both give the same result. Will try the beta 0.25 from here tonight.


----------



## hb904460 (Feb 28, 2006)

Just tried the beta 0.25 and it works great! got my core to 590mhz before crashing and memory to 520mhz before crashing. Stable at 570mhz and 500mhz, gives an increase or of over a 1000 3dmarks.


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 28, 2006)

So that 1.6ns memory doesn't reach 600MHz unless you volt mod it now or what?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 28, 2006)

good point here..


----------



## hb904460 (Feb 28, 2006)

Cant get above 520mhz on the memory without artifacts on ATiTool. The cooler was only at 60% and it didnt crash just gave an artifact and wouldnt go any higher.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 1, 2006)

i would think it isnt 1.6ns memory.. else it would.. or at least somewhere closer to 600.. 

trog


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 2, 2006)

Isn't a Radeon X800 GTO2 an "underclocked" X850 XT PE? Some X850 XT PE Cards Come out with 12 pipelines instead of 16 so they "underclock" the core and memory and sell it for a budget price. you should be able to overclock it to a full X850XT PE if u flash the BIOS and unlock the 16 pipes.  You should also get a new cooler like the Arctic-Cooling ATI Silencer 5 (Rev. 2) to keep the temp. low w/ an overclocked video card since the actual X850 XT PE has dual slot cooling. hope this helps.


----------

